# More option delays!



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Deep sea blue and ice blue leather no longer available. Just look at my sig!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Thank God I changed my mind on the leather


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

Any idea why these should be delayed? Other than Audi can't organise a p*ss up in a brewery! :lol:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> Thank God I changed my mind on the leather


Unfortunately you car will arrive with just the black undercoat on. :lol:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Karcsi said:


> Deep sea blue and ice blue leather no longer available. Just look at my sig!!


why?

cos the ice blue leather on the demo fell apart


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm sure thats not due to its colour (is coz im black!)


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Karcsi said:


> Deep sea blue and ice blue leather no longer available. Just look at my sig!!


I'll paint mine myself then ...


----------



## mrmyagi (Aug 1, 2006)

also heard today that the cd rom sat nav is never going to be compatible with ipod connection......... :? they are throwing in a 6cd changer for me instead........
prob old news for you guys, but somewhat frustrating for me.........


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Latest is that the 2.0T engine is on hold for day1 ... that's going to annoy a few people. Well, anyone who's ordered a 2.0T TT2 obviously!

No-one who wanted a real car then ... :lol:

:wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Its the rush of people wanting a decent engine and Audi's trademark


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

My car is build now. It's on the train. 
Now it's only 2 weeks waiting, and than i'm gone here !
Than you all can go on with complaining while i'm driving my new car    

YIHAAAAAA !!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Rebel said:


> My car is build now. It's on the train.
> Now it's only 2 weeks waiting, and than i'm gone here !
> Than you all can go on with complaining while i'm driving my new car
> 
> YIHAAAAAA !!!


If only they could get the hang of putting the steering wheel on the correct side :lol:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I will take many pictures and if you are all nice to me next 2 weeks maybe i will post them


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Rebel said:


> My car is build now. It's on the train.
> Now it's only 2 weeks waiting, and than i'm gone here !
> Than you all can go on with complaining while i'm driving my new car
> 
> YIHAAAAAA !!!


I just hope that the train doesn't crash anywhere ... :evil:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Shouldnt joke they craahed one of mine pre-delivery!!


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Shouldnt joke they craahed one of mine pre-delivery!!


Yes, but that was deliberate. I was thinking that the train might have an accident. That would sure be a shame for Mr Rebel, wouldn't it?

Does anyone know what route the train takes??? .....


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Rebel said:


> I will take many pictures and if you are all nice to me next 2 weeks maybe i will post them


You know we all love you Robbie  :wink:

You wouldn't be counting the days by any chance would you?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

wait till he gets it then steal it off his drive - dotti will have his address.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: That Toshy is a cheeky sod :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You said you would go dutch next time (i thought i was great btw) - Did you not meaning shag rebel :?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Hello moderator, is it possible that i can post pictures on this site, but Tosh can't see them?

Let me now, thx


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Dotti said:


> You know we all love you Robbie  :wink:


Who are "we" ?? I don't see any woman on this MK2 forum except you???


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Without me your life would be boring and meaningless 

You should thank me for all the entertainment i provide you with. :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

If we count all the "lost hours" that we are here, than we all could drive a Audi R8....


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I didn't realise I was being so cryptic. The pictures from my sig have disappeared because there is something wrong with Audi UK's configurator. I had initially thought that perhaps Audi had pulled the plug on my combination. I think it's just a technical problem.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Karcsi said:


> I didn't realise I was being so cryptic. The pictures from my sig have disappeared because there is something wrong with Audi UK's configurator. I had initially thought that perhaps Audi had pulled the plug on my combination. I think it's just a technical problem.


I can see the pics on your sig just fine.

Does that mean that I'm getting your car too?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

me too, but if i close my eyes or look away from the laptop i dont.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I doubt it. Even Audi don't know when I'll get it, if ever!

It wasn't showing when posted the thread, and nor was the Audi configurator. I ctrl-refreshed just now, and it's working. Shame nothing else seems to be at Audi.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> Without me your life would be boring and meaningless


Uh oh a love affair here is about to begin with Rebel and Toshy :lol:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Dotti said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Without me your life would be boring and meaningless
> ...


Rebel & Dotti
Dotti & Tosh
Tosh & Rebel

Dotti's dreaming of 3-somes again ... it'll end in tears. For Rebel or Tosh I guess.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Here are they, just birthday presents 

http://img333.imageshack.us/my.php?imag ... 076ay7.jpg

http://img82.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscf0075hx0.jpg


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Looks nice Tony and Karcsi ...deep blue

http://www.media.audiusa.com/images/%5FI9D9322LR%2Ejpg


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Looks nice Tony and Karcsi ...deep blue


*HE* copied *ME*

:wink:

This is what the colour really looks like
http://www.ttroadsterweltt.de/newtt/g33.html
In a showroom, with the lights on it, when it's pristine, clean and polished ...


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

They look really cool all wrapped up.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

TTonyTT said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > Looks nice Tony and Karcsi ...deep blue
> ...


Thanks Rob! That really the same colour as the one on TTroadsterweltt site? Wow! Awesome!!

Tony: Cheeky grasshopper.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

there are two pictures that looks great with a dark blue TT. Just look at the other pages.

I like the colour also, very classy. Much better than RED, which i find trashy

Except if girls drive a Red TT, than it looks kinky 8)


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Except if girls drive a Red TT, than it looks kinky 8)


And if a kinky blonde girl drives a red TT, then it looks .... ??? (no-one in particular in mind of course :wink: )


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

A kinky blonde girl in a red TT? Could that be possible? My god !
It would like be a dream that came true.

8)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I love the colour RED

And one more time ... I love the colour RED


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

_(Oh dear, she's finally flipped)_ Yes dear, the weather is lovely for this time of year. Isn't it time for your pill?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hahah I flipped ages ago Karcsi                                :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Karcsi said:


> _(Oh dear, she's finally flipped)_ Yes dear, the weather is lovely for this time of year. Isn't it time for your pill?


*don't let Dotti at the pills*

She gets even kinkier.

Apparently.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

at least if shes on the pill your safe!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

... and no I'm not! :-*


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

But Dotti isn't blond...


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> at least if shes on the pill your safe!


Don't worry. I'm safe. Very VERY safe :wink:

It's poor Rebel who I fear may be in danger ... his dreams will get him into trouble


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I like racing on dangerous racetracks like the Nordschleife-Nurburgring...
Ik like danger, and i like living on the edge...so no problems over here...


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

<-----------Just look at my avatar, do you see which direction i'm going. I'l go everywhere, doesn't matther 8)


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Rebel said:


> <-----------Just look at my avatar, do you see which direction i'm going. I'l go everywhere, doesn't matther 8)


Yes, but the question is, will Dotti let you...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Rebel said:


> But Dotti isn't blond...


 :? ... was the last time I looked! :roll: And naturally blonde I will have you know :roll:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

If she does we won't tell you


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Dotti said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > But Dotti isn't blond...
> ...


Realy are you blond???????

Don't believe it !


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Karcsi said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > <-----------Just look at my avatar, do you see which direction i'm going. I'l go everywhere, doesn't matther 8)
> ...


 :lol: go on say it!  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Rebel said:
> ...


The penny drops ... remember "kinky blondes driving red TTs" ?? :wink:

Though Dotti does like her men young ... she was seen out last night with a kid didn't look much more than 15/16!!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I think we need a picture to confirm both collar and cuffs.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> Rebel please not Dotti, you can take everybody, even Karsci but don't take Dotti away from me. i can not live with her, it's because off her that i drive a TT, i actualy don't like the car at all, but i do everything to stay friends with this lovely girl. please rebel rebel, not dotti , i will let you drive in my MK2 3.2 on the nurburgring if you take your hands off her, thx rebel, thank you ver much ,


Tosh thx for the private message, don't whorry i'm a real gentlemen, just like you 8)

so next...

Dotti can we meet somewhere ?
I want to test the magnetic drive-supension in my new MK2?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Option 10 in the mk2 listing was you can order a blonde blow up doll - expected delays a further 6 weeks if you want all hair shaven to bald  .

That explains why Toshy may not be getting his car until November  :wink:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Dotti said:


> Karcsi said:
> 
> 
> > Rebel said:
> ...


What? "When doesn't she!"?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Dotti did you had a lotus elise before your TT?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Rebel said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Rebel please not Dotti, you can take everybody, even Karsci but don't take Dotti away from me. i can not live with her, it's because off her that i drive a TT, i actualy don't like the car at all, but i do everything to stay friends with this lovely girl. please rebel rebel, not dotti , i will let you drive in my MK2 3.2 on the nurburgring if you take your hands off her, thx rebel, thank you ver much ,
> ...


The 'ver much' is a give away. :wink:

She is blonde, but its shaven - she showed us on the webcam, you remember - when you sent her the photos of you in those positions you wouldnt really want posting on here.

ps rebel can you stop sending me the pictures too - if i wanted to look at small things i buy a maggot. Must be very cold where u are. :roll:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Dotti isn't there anymore? Tosh do you know if Dotti had a Lotus Elise before her TT? I want to know


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

No never had a Lotus


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I've no idea. Do a search on here.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Ohw that's a pitty

I saw this lovely girl at the nurburgring once, and i thought maybe it was you, when i heard that you're blond and like fast cars

http://www.ringrebel.nl/SCb1092005/22.html


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Crap numberplate :-*


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Crap numberplate :-*


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Crap numberplate :-*


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

3 times a lady?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Oops sorry - damn computer too slow [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

No, i think tosh is hacking us, or this thread is getting to hot?

Any way, further no news about the mk2? Or the delay's? than i go back to work :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Do u like it fast then?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hell you bet!  ...

... The car I mean oh yes and my computer, sorry mind was else where for a moment then


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

**Should i say it, or shouldnt i**

I've no idea what you mean.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Did we get off topic somewhere?

I think it could have been on page1.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Phew that excludes me then I am not on page 1 just page 3


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Karcsi said:


> Deep sea blue and ice blue leather no longer available. Just look at my sig!!


Can u not change your sig then to something thats is available?


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Eh?! Sorry, I was still in Dotti's World. Much more pleasant (and logical :!: ) than Audi's World.

Change it to what is available? It will have to be blank then :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Karcsi said:


> Eh?! Sorry, I was still in Dotti's World. Much more pleasant (and logical :!: ) than Audi's World.
> 
> Change it to what is available? It will have to be blank then :?


Good point


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Dotti if i was Tosh ..and Tosh would be Rebel, and you had to choose between us, who did you take for a ride


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

What the hell does than mean? [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] :lol:


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

Well look here in the forum index, one called 'off topic', one for 'jokes' even one for 'flames'

Maybe they need to get some more use... :arrow:

About Options, this thread isnt...


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

There are 590 threads abouth options for the MK2

Did you already ordered one? Otherwise, can i help you?


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> What the hell does than mean? [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] :lol:


It means either
a) he's a very confused person, 
b) he's a very desperate person,
c) he's a very Dutch person
d) all of the above.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

None of them , TonyTiTy 8)


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Rebel said:


> None of them , TonyTiTy 8)


And here endeth this thread.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Back on topic you mean 8)

don't take it personaly, they called my TT on a dutch forum alway's TiTy, because they find it a hairdresser-car. If you say in it Dutch it sounds rather funny. I did't mean anything with it :wink:

and it's because there is any news abouth the MK2 why we went off-topic


----------

